# Thin spools of shit



## aubretia

Scusate la terminologia, ma è così nel testo. 
"He began to lower thin spools of shit into the water". 

Io ho reso con "Piccoli moccoli di cacca iniziarono a cadere nella pozza". 
Ho messo 'pozza' e non 'acqua' perchè la frase precedente si chiudeva con 'acqua'. Ho cambiato soggetto perchè mi sembrava più usuale in italiano. 
Che dite?


----------



## Arrius

Una spirale di  merda prese forma al fondo del gabinetto (_Scusate_).


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> Scusate la terminologia, ma è così nel testo.
> "He began to lower thin spools of shit into the water".
> 
> Io ho reso con "Piccoli moccoli di cacca iniziarono a cadere nella pozza".
> Ho messo 'pozza' e non 'acqua' perchè la frase precedente si chiudeva con 'acqua'. Ho cambiato soggetto perchè mi sembrava più usuale in italiano.
> Che dite?



Come? Potrebbe essere 

Immerse sottili spirali di cacca (avrai visto che "spool" si traduce anche "spoletta", "bobina", penso si riferisca alla forma)

Con più contesto forse ci capiamo meglio.


----------



## aubretia

Hai ragione, però per non darvi otto pagine di roba vi spiego velocemente. 
Siamo in una baraccopoli di Nairobi, e chi fa cadere la cacca è un bambino di otto anni. E' appena uscito dalla baracca, atterrando accovacciato in mezzo all'acqua. (C'è molta acqua in giro, perchè diluvia da giorni). 

Che dite?


----------



## saretta

OK,  capisco perché hai girato la frase. Ti consiglio però di usare "piccole/sottili spirali di m...", (come dice giustamente Arius!) anziché cacca, perché é più fedele all'originale.


----------



## aubretia

Ma tu useresti 'merd*' per indicare le feci di un bambino? Non so.....


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> Ma tu useresti 'merd*' per indicare le feci di un bambino? Non so.....



Dipende. Se il linguaggio del testo é generalmente scurrile (pensa ad esempio a Trainspotting o altri contesti popolari e violenti), e l'autore ha scelto di usare sh*t, sì. In inglese, soprattutto rigolgendoti ai bambini, certamente non diresti "sh*t", diresti "poo". Ma nel tuo testo c'é sh*t...


----------



## aubretia

Hai ragione.... il testo non è scurrile però. Nelle descrizioni è molto ... figurativo, quindi secondo me potrebbe aver detto "shi*t" per dare quell'immagine (che poo non avrebbe dato) di... schifo... e poi, forse, per sottolineare che in un contesto come quello non si può essere bambini neanche a due anni. 
Secondo te questa interpretazione è forzata?
Conta che lì non hanno nè gabinetto, nè fogne, nè tantomeno pannolini o acqua potabile...quindi mi sa che diventa indifferente.... non so, merd* mi sembra tanto forte...
Che dici?


----------



## housecameron

Non direi scurrile, solo molto crudo.


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> Hai ragione.... il testo non è scurrile però. Nelle descrizioni è molto ... figurativo, quindi secondo me potrebbe aver detto "shi*t" per dare quell'immagine (che poo non avrebbe dato) di... schifo... e poi, forse, per sottolineare che in un contesto come quello non si può essere bambini neanche a due anni.
> Secondo te questa interpretazione è forzata?
> Conta che lì non hanno nè gabinetto, nè fogne, nè tantomeno pannolini o acqua potabile...quindi mi sa che diventa indifferente.... non so, merd* mi sembra tanto forte...
> Che dici?



Bel problema.  Poo é fin troppo sdolcinato, l'altro é forte come dici tu. Potresti aggirare l'ostacolo usando "escrementi", che é abbastanza "neutro".


----------



## TimLA

Ciao ragazzi
Ho osservato questo argomento interessante per ore, e al primo sguardo pensavo che il ragazzo tirava giù "roba" nell'acqua warn:shit spesso si usa per "roba" in AE).
Ma ho trovato il testo originale QUA, è chiaramente il ragazzo sta nel processo di cacare/evacuare, e i suoi feci hanno la forma di una matita, e quando toccano all'acqua, formano circoli, spirali.

Come spaghetti morbidi nell'acqua - Mi dispiace l'allusione così in un foro italiano...ma serve...


----------



## aubretia

Timla, quindi secondo te è "cacca molla" (scusate.....)..... 
Sai cosa ancora non mi torna? Siccome siamo di notte ed è buio, come è possibile che si veda cosa succede alla cacca quando entra nell'acqua? Oddio sto impazzendo... erano 17 pagine da tradurre, ma su sta cacca sto impazzendo...


----------



## saretta

TimLA said:


> Ciao ragazzi
> Ho osservato questo argomento interessante per ore, e al primo sguardo pensavo che il ragazzo tirava giù "roba" nell'acqua warn:shit spesso si usa per "roba" in AE).
> Ma ho trovato il testo originale QUA, è chiaramente il ragazzo sta nel processo di cacare/evacuare, e i suoi feci hanno la forma di una matita, e quando toccano all'acqua, formano circoli, spirali.
> 
> Come spaghetti morbidi nell'acqua - Mi dispiace l'allusione così in un foro italiano...ma serve...



Mammamia questi americani


----------



## aubretia

E se metto "Piccoli moccoli di cacca iniziarono a cadere nella pozza avvolgendosi"? 
Per un madrelingua inglese è strano dire 'spools of s*"? O è un modo normale per definire 'shit'?


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Aubretia!

...quindi secondo te è "cacca molla"...
Esatto! Ma veramente non so quale parola(e) che dovresti usare nella traduzione.
Chiaramente l'autore dice "shit" e in Italiano sarebbe "merda".

Sai cosa ancora non mi torna? Siccome siamo di notte ed è buio, come è possibile che si veda cosa succede alla cacca quando entra nell'acqua?
Perchè si chiama "prosa" - senza luce sarebbe impossibile verla...ma così sono le romanze.

Oddio sto impazzendo... erano 17 pagine da tradurre, ma su sta cacca sto impazzendo...
Credo che puoi farla quasi letteralmente...


Ciao Saretta!
Il tuo commento mi ricorda di un programma TV che ho visto nel Bel Paese...si chiama...
Così Siamo!


----------



## aubretia

Mah.... se fosse una descrizione in terza persona, ti darei ragione che luce o non luce, tutto si vede. Ma è il fratellino di 8 anni che descrive. E descrive quello che vede!

Ti rompo ancora una volta: 
per te, che sei madrelingua, dire "spools of shit" è un modo normale di definire la forma della cacca?
O è strano, anomalo?!!!!


----------



## TimLA

aubretia said:


> Mah.... se fosse una descrizione in terza persona, ti darei ragione che luce o non luce, tutto si vede. Ma è il fratellino di 8 anni che descrive. E descrive quello che vede!
> 
> Ti rompo ancora una volta:
> per te, che sei madrelingua, dire "spools of shit" è un modo normale di definire la forma della cacca?
> O è strano, anomalo?!!!!


 
È un po' strano, ma capisco subito quando leggo il testo completo.
In AE, siamo molto immaginativo!


----------



## saretta

TimLA said:


> Ciao Aubretia!
> 
> ...quindi secondo te è "cacca molla"...
> Esatto! Ma veramente non so quale parola(e) che dovresti usare nella traduzione.
> Chiaramente l'autore dice "shit" e in Italiano sarebbe "merda".
> 
> Sai cosa ancora non mi torna? Siccome siamo di notte ed è buio, come è possibile che si veda cosa succede alla cacca quando entra nell'acqua?
> Perchè si chiama "prosa" - senza luce sarebbe impossibile verla...ma così sono le romanze.
> 
> Oddio sto impazzendo... erano 17 pagine da tradurre, ma su sta cacca sto impazzendo...
> Credo che puoi farla quasi letteralmente.
> 
> Non stare a "dannarti", dopo tutto "cacca" va bene, anche se sh*t é più crudo. *Cacchette a spirale?
> *
> 
> Ciao Saretta!
> Il tuo commento mi ricorda di un programma TV che ho visto nel Bel Paese...si chiama...
> Così Siamo!



Eh Tim, se non ci foste (tu, soprattutto) bisognerebbe inventarvi


----------



## tie-break

Perchè non usi : feci/escrementi affusolati ?


----------



## aubretia

Era per capire se potevo usare un termine altrettanto inusuale in italiano, come per esempio quello che già ho detto, "moccoli", che dà l'idea di qualcosa che pende e cade, e di un po' molle, ma generalmente non si usa per la cacca....


----------



## aubretia

Ma spool rimanda l'immagine di affusolati?


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> Era per capire se potevo usare un termine altrettanto inusuale in italiano, come per esempio quello che già ho detto, "moccoli", che dà l'idea di qualcosa che pende e cade, e di un po' molle, ma generalmente non si usa per la cacca....



Aubretia, sinceramente a me moccoli fa pensare che questo povero bambino abbia qualche brutta malattia


----------



## aubretia

..... perchè Saretta?????


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> ..... perchè Saretta?????



Perché lo associo a nasi che colano, muco ecc. Sai, l'uso Lumbard del termine (il moccolo al naso, per intendersi). Ma non ti aiuto così


----------



## aubretia

Sì anche da noi (veneto) il 'moccio' al naso è quella roba lì... ma moccolo ' anche quello della candela, no..?


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> Sì anche da noi (veneto) il 'moccio' al naso è quella roba lì... ma moccolo ' anche quello della candela, no..?



Ho controllato sul De Mauro. Per moccolo mi dà

1. candela | mozzicone di candela 
2 scherz., moccio: _avere il m. al naso

_Forse. Altrimenti per rendere lo "schifo" non potresti usare "serpentelli di feci/escrementi"?


----------



## aubretia

Scusa, sono difficile... mi sembra ancora troppo... leggero....'serpentelli' mi sa di cosette piccole e carine.... mi sa che qui di carino non c'è proprio nulla. 
Forse perchè non ho paura dei serpenti?


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> Ma spool rimanda l'immagine di affusolati?



il verbo "to spool" significa avvolgere (Merriam-Webster)

     1     *:* to wind itself on a spool     
     2     *:* to be wound or unwound 
3     *:* to regulate data flow by means of a spooler

quindi direi di sì


----------



## aubretia

Ma affusolato significa "sottile, ben tornito, a forma di fuso". "Spool", da come lo riporti te, e da come l'ho trovato io, è più qualcosa di "arrotolato", "Avvolto intorno ad una spoletta"....


----------



## saretta

aubretia said:


> Ma affusolato significa "sottile, ben tornito, a forma di fuso". "Spool", da come lo riporti te, e da come l'ho trovato io, è più qualcosa di "arrotolato", "Avvolto intorno ad una spoletta"....



Volevo dire che qui si parla, penso, di una forma sottile e allungata, tipo filo o corda (una cacchina stretta stretta, che cadendo si arrotola, o spaghetti stracotti come dice Tim). Forse ti fai troppi problemi


----------



## aubretia

Ok, andrò con filamenti che cadono avvolgendosi allora.... miii che schifo...


----------



## Arrius

_Poo_ is said in connection with children, or pet doggies and pussies. _Do-do_ (pronounced like the English verb for _fare_) is even milder. But to express _rubbish _or_ nonsense,_ concrete or abstract, if the _sh**_ word is too strong, the term_ crap_ is used both in BE and AE. The word derives from the name Thomas Crapper, inventor of the flush toilet.


----------

